# Trans fascism



## GHTD (May 10, 2020)

Considering a lot of trans people have this "do what we say or else" attitude, is it possible some trans people could be cryptofascists? I have this theory that it's true, considering we're seeing more and more trans people cancelling others for not believing in the trans children phenomenon, or people not being sexually attracted to trans women and so on. I honestly believe they would support authoritarian measures to make sure they're recognized as "real women/men" and not people who still have their born reproductive organs on the inside.

What do you think?


----------



## epigenes (May 10, 2020)

they aren't cryptofascists because they aren't right-wing authoritarians. a lot of them are unironic left-authoritarian tankies
yes, they're interested in using the government to enforce their will on others and curb individual liberties in the name of equality; no, they are not fascists because they aren't doing it for the sake of the nation or the family unit or tradition


----------



## BingBong (May 10, 2020)

I prefer homo-nationalism.


----------



## Smug Cat (May 10, 2020)

They're authoritarian, but authoritarian does not necessarily mean fascist. I think most of them are tankies (although they refuse to admit it).


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 10, 2020)

i think calling everybody who wants to enforce their beliefs "fascist" is dumb and retarded


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (May 10, 2020)

Like others have said, they are authoritarians but not necessarily fascists. Fascism is typically associated with a right wing social policy enforced by an authoritarian state, but trannies are very left wing. I think you've made a false equivalency between authoritarianism and fascism, and while its not the worst mistake to make, I think it just makes you come across as disingenuous to the average person. Its better to just focus on how authoritarian and controlling they are than to try and label it with fascism, as they do tend to attempt to pass themselves off as libertarian leftists when they aren't libertarian in the slightest. I'd say crypto-authoritarian would be a better label. Its a common trend among far leftists these days and fairly easy to expose it by focusing on their actual positions rather than trying to throw them under the labels they use against their opponents.


----------



## Nephi (May 10, 2020)

Some far-left trannies are legit stalinists, telling them what Stalin would think of them will force their commie chasers to hit cope levels you've never witnessed before.
There's another brand of trannies among the far-right or traditionalistsmovements, and they are just as delusional as the stalinist "tankie" ones, they tend to oppose LGB and claim to hate other T since they are "real women and not transexuals" and LARP as tradwifes, I once encountered a tranny that used Julius Evola mysticist bullshit to claim that their soul was the one of a real woman trapped in man's body the only of their kind the world. Some schizo shit.
These types of trannies tend to be MtF in my experience, however, some FtM that take the "Chad/alpha male" meme too seriously can also try to play a big role in MGTOW or MRA and take it extremely seriously even though the actual incels that are part of MGTOW and salty divorced men that are into MRA don't want them there for obvious reasons, lots of drama and coping ensures after the unavoidable initial reaction. For the most part FtM tend to be more chill... or perhaps it's because there's a lot less of them, I don't know.


----------



## Foxxo (May 10, 2020)

*“The word Fascism has now no meaning except in so far as it signifies "something not desirable"...In the case of a word like democracy, not only is there no agreed definition, but the attempt to make one is resisted from all sides. It is almost universally felt that when we call a country democratic we are praising it: consequently the defenders of every kind of regime claim that it is a democracy, and fear that they might have to stop using the word if it were tied down to any one meaning.”*
- An excerpt from George Orwell's "Politics and the English Language", the one good thing they had us read in AP Language


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (May 10, 2020)

Say my pronouns or go to jail. 

e/em/eir/eirs/emself


----------



## Pissmaster (May 10, 2020)

We're at a point right now where you can throw on a wig and bully anyone who doesn't instantly address you as a woman, with full backing of the administration of wherever you are. Of course it's gonna attract some of the most monstrous people who will take full advantage, like Jonathan Yaniv. It wouldn't be a problem if administrations everywhere didn't kowtow to these obnoxious faggots. 

That's why you have quintessential clown world shit, like insane parents forcing HRT on their kids, and the entire notion that transtrending is impossible.  It's all such a fragile system that needs corrupt administration that goes along with it to work.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (May 10, 2020)

Trannies with fascist ideologies might exist. Too much internet and politics go insanely together after all.


Spoiler: tmi but nobody cares



I know that there's a difference between nazism and fascism but I met actual nazi trannies before. It was on Discord so you shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## KhorneFlakes (May 10, 2020)

QT FEMBOY WARBRIDES FOR THE REICHSARMEE NOW


----------



## Leaf-eon (May 10, 2020)

Memeanon said:


> Trannies with fascist ideologies might exist. Too much internet and politics go insanely together after all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: tmi but nobody cares
> ...


Just wondering ,were they actually neo nazis or were they just a bunch of edgy /pol/acks and wehraboos?


----------



## Balr0g (May 10, 2020)

Just call them left fascists and you're done. I separate the extrem left and right into "left facists" and "right facists". Same methods different bullshit.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (May 10, 2020)

Dr.Sturgeon said:


> Just wondering ,were they actually neo nazis or were they just a bunch of edgy /pol/acks and wehraboos?


They're just edgy faggots. Most of them are also degenerate sissy diaper fetishists.


----------



## Leaf-eon (May 10, 2020)

Balr0g said:


> Just call them left fascists and you're done. I separate the extrem left and right into "left facists" and "right facists". Same methods different bullshit.


That's why i like to use the term authoritarian.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (May 10, 2020)

No, they're not fascists. They're degenerates that want everyone to be involved in their fucked up fetish that has only emerged because society as a whole is out of control.


----------



## bonny (May 10, 2020)

They exist.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 10, 2020)

I don’t think there’s any point trying to characterise the behaviour in question in terms of political ideology. It just comes down to “I demand the things I want and fuck everyone else. Look how many of them wish death upon their enemies, then wail when someone does the same to them. There’s no objective consistency.

In terms of actual politics, the ones we see here don’t understand their claimed ideologies in any real way. Look at the number who call for communism, despite being totally unwilling to work. They want the system that already exists, where they can live off the work of others.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (May 10, 2020)

A lot of trans people are, bizarrely enough, actual fascists. (Check out the Atomwaffen thread.) I don't understand why they'd be fascists OR communists, given how the respective parties actually treated queer people when they were in power, but whatever. I've asked trans people on message boards and forums about this and they never gave a good answer besides "muh capitalism."


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 10, 2020)

I tend to think of  fascists as being anyone with a "do what we say or else" attitude so that would include Islamacists and yes, a lot of the left today, including trans people.

But authoritarian would probably be the better word.


----------



## Wulfpack Legend (May 10, 2020)

It's not a new occurrence, Victor Barker is a prime example


----------



## Leaf-eon (May 10, 2020)

bonny said:


> View attachment 1284188
> They exist.


Hitler must be so proud


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 10, 2020)

Dr.Sturgeon said:


> Hitler must be so proud



Didn't the Nazis get up to some kinky Salon Kitty style stuff behind closed doors back in the day? Maybe this isn't as unusual as you'd think.


----------



## Terrorist (May 10, 2020)

TaimuRadiu said:


> I don't understand why they'd be fascists OR communists, given how the respective parties actually treated queer people when they were in power, but whatever.



1. Mental illness.
2. Their politics + sexual deviancy both started out in the bowels of 4chan, where /pol/ and /dickgirl/ or whatever were just a few clicks away from each other. /pol/ also used to be more ancap (thus accepting of degeneracy) than fascist. Christianity and associated sexual mores were the one of the few parts of reactionary ideology /pol/ never embraced.


----------



## Oglooger (May 10, 2020)




----------



## TFT-A9 (May 10, 2020)

Sudden urge to attempt to lazily photoshop a wig and makeup onto a pic of Il Duce


----------



## KhorneFlakes (May 11, 2020)

bonny said:


> View attachment 1284188
> They exist.


Yanno I probably would smash


----------



## silverngold (May 11, 2020)

Fascism isn't just authoritarianism. Yes all Fascism is authoritarian to varying degrees, but not all Authoritarianism is Fascism. Fascism is a much more complex philosophy than "when the government does stuff." 

These trans people are much more in line with your run of the mill evangelical christian authoritarians from decades past.


----------



## SigSauer (May 11, 2020)

bonny said:


> View attachment 1284188
> They exist.


Obviously. Just go on 4chan and you'll find many. Hell, Kiwi Farms already knows at least one right-wing trap (Autphag). There's also this other trap who frequently posts on /pol/ known as Kayla, who likes to date NatSocs in her area. Just shows you that pretty much everybody is redpilled now, even the degenerates. I even knew this non-binary/intersexual National Socialist on some FB group who I talked with back in 2016 who lives in Cali. It seems even white nationalists aren't excluded from clown world either.


----------



## Lavarising (May 11, 2020)

Fascism wouldn't be the right term, but I most definitely agree with the point you're trying to make. I was actually thinking about this pretty recently. I feel like the ability to have proper discussion about biological sex and gender identity is getting harder and harder. Even questioning the viability of someone's statement about being transgender is dismissed as transphobic, and it's honestly pretty sad to me. I have no problem respecting someone who truly is transgender, because if they honestly are suffering from such a strange identity crisis I don't believe that is their fault. However, the people who legitimately suffer from gender dysphoria aren't usually the one's whining about how everyone who doesn't coddle and dote over them is a horrible bigot. It's fucking obnoxious, and it's clearly just a ploy insecure people who have shitty personalities and no skills to get attention, because they know they have no other way of getting it. Anyways, the term that's more fitting is probably authoritarian.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 12, 2020)

Foxxo said:


> *“The word Fascism has now no meaning except in so far as it signifies "something not desirable"...In the case of a word like democracy, not only is there no agreed definition, but the attempt to make one is resisted from all sides. It is almost universally felt that when we call a country democratic we are praising it: consequently the defenders of every kind of regime claim that it is a democracy, and fear that they might have to stop using the word if it were tied down to any one meaning.”*
> - An excerpt from George Orwell's "Politics and the English Language", the one good thing they had us read in AP Language



All his good writing aside, it is weird that it was written by someone who was such a tankie that this englishman went to volunteer in a spain to fight in the trenches against fascism.

He's mostly on the money with this. When you look at all the countries with republic or democracy in the name, they're the worst countries in the world.


----------



## silverngold (May 12, 2020)

bonny said:


> View attachment 1284188
> They exist.


Get that off the god damn internet.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 12, 2020)

bonny said:


> View attachment 1284188
> They exist.



Libido Dominandi.

Subversion through orgasms.


----------



## Slap47 (May 13, 2020)

TaimuRadiu said:


> A lot of trans people are, bizarrely enough, actual fascists. (Check out the Atomwaffen thread.) I don't understand why they'd be fascists OR communists, given how the respective parties actually treated queer people when they were in power, but whatever. I've asked trans people on message boards and forums about this and they never gave a good answer besides "muh capitalism."



Alot of the original brownshirt Nazis were gays and crossdressers. I don't think it is odd at all. 

Autism leads to deviant behaviors and extremist politics. Autists are not bound to tradition and tend to only believe things they have "learned" themselves. They don't see contradictions and don't respond well to them being pointed out.


----------



## DJ Grelle (May 13, 2020)

bonny said:


> They exist.


Good ol' blitz and his "krew"
It's more of a general "being as edgy as possible", ties in with the O9A "nazi" groups. I think we have a thread on that, or theyre included in the atomwaffen group. It's just like leather fetishists who dress like SS officers, israeli concentration camp exploitation porn or Shadman's old nazi themed art. Some form of messed up kink thing they need to get their rocks off. I doubt theyre true nazi's. 

Here's another pic of this trans nazi shit in the style of the o9a images


Spoiler: sukemonadgruppe (big)









Everything attracts some measure of weirdos. Its just that in fringe groups their tism and spergery is clearer than in mainstream things.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (May 13, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> No, they're not fascists. They're degenerates that want everyone to be involved in their fucked up fetish that has only emerged because society as a whole is out of control.


To expand on this somewhat.

They have no actual political ideology or method behind what they do; trannies aren't out there to put the bedazzled jackboot on your balls, they want people to be forced to accept them because it's part of their fetish. They don't actually give a fuck if you genuinely think they are women, because it's not about that. It's getting you and everyone around them to buy into this weird sexual fantasy on the outside and be forced to acknowledge it; like exhibitionism. It's why trannies never _look _like actual women even when they look like women (which is rare). They dress up like bimbos and hookers because they want to be women in a sexual manner and that surrounds everything that they do. When the mtf tranny walks his daughter to school every day he's not doing it because he wants to do it, he's doing it because it's part of this fucked up expectation of what the porn parody version of a woman would do in his head.

Trannies are unrionically, genuinely _disgusting_. They are no different to a fag wandering around in arseless chaps and helicoptoring their dick. It's not an 'identity', it's not a 'mindset'. It's a fucking fetish that mentally ill homosexuals have and want to force everyone else to be involved in so they can feel tingly about. It's using society as a dildo to metaphorically ride by trying to make everyone treat them as how they expect the porn parody version of women in their head to be treated.

EDIT:  To get on this some more, the archetypical 'right wing tranny' (A fucking laughable idea.) is Blair White, who actively chooses and wants to look like a fucking blowup doll; these aren't  women trying to 'get out' of a mans body, or anything like that, they're faggots who got so deep into taking it in the arse that they fetishise the very idea of being a woman, it's vile. They don't need bottom surgery, or hormones; they need to be shamed into being normal or until they log into minecraft and nose dive into lava. They should never be accepted into normal society and should be reviled in all instances like any other sexual deviant.


----------



## Juan's Sombrero (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Watermelanin (May 14, 2020)

The primary source of contention between the various forms of "liberals" (libertarians included) comes from the primary doctrine of liberalism as a whole. This is usually summarized as "the role of the state is to protect the freedoms of individuals from other individuals who seek to transgress upon them"  or something to that tune. But "freedom" isn't very cut and dry. 
Of course, kidnapping someone and forcing them into slave labor is a clear infringement on the freedom of the kidnapped, so the state's role in a liberal system is to prevent such kidnappings from happening. I don't have the freedom to kidnap you because that results in you being kidnapped. My right to swing my fist ends at your nose, as the saying goes. But where is "your nose" in the broader sense of the term?

Where this all becomes relevant is the SJW subsection of liberals: They feel that certain classes of people should be afforded certain protections from the psychological impacts of certain social interactions. In their ideal system, you wouldn't have the right to knowingly misgender someone because that infringes on the tranny's right to go about their day to day routine without being misgendered. 
It's dumb, but it's worth knowing what's going on in these people's heads.


----------



## Kung Pow (May 17, 2020)

Your observations aren't all that wrong, though. The communists stole a lot of stuff from the fascists (since they are both authoritarians so there is some sort of overlap there) and the big brains behind those useful idiots from the left knows about it, that is why they cry so much about the fascists. It the good ol' "call them what you do/are to cause confusion" and to make you ask yourself "how come they are the fascists if they hate the fascists so much?".


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 3, 2020)

More likely than you think.

*Transgender Serial Rapist-Murderer Killed Five Women, One Infant as Sexual Fetishes Escalated Continue reading Transgender Serial Rapist-Murderer Killed Five Women, One Infant as Sexual Fetishes Escalated - Beate (né Wolfgang) Schmidt Crime Story *



> DE — Brandenburg. The “Pink Giant” or “Beast of Beelitz,” who had been cross-dressing in secret since childhood, is now accepted as a “woman” by the nation he once held in the grip of terror. An army veteran, ex-police officer and a crane operator by trade, the 6’2 man was a heavy-drinking, sticky-fingered, “xenophobic and right-wing radical” who *celebrated Hitler’s birthday*. He haunted forests and woods, capturing and raping women after and sometimes before he killed them. He often left pink lingerie atop victims’ bodies, which he discarded in landfills.


----------



## Timotei Lindeanu (Dec 16, 2021)

Wasn't back in the days of google+(2016) a pretty well know trans nazi, like legit dressing like a waffen ss officer and shit and was one of the bigger lolcows there (like anyone who unironically used that piece of shit website), can't remember what his/hers name was, can anyone help me?


----------



## Billy Bob Dick (Nov 16, 2022)

I don't know where else to post this, but these clownass faggots sure look like fascists to me.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Nov 16, 2022)

More from the series "I have no fucking idea what fascism is"/"anything I dislike is fascism"/"dems are the real racists", huh?
What's with this low IQ levels of discourse?
Fascism is ultranationalistic and socially conservative.
Neoliberalism can be just as authoritarian to achieve its social goals, it does NOT make it fascism, sending the National Guard to threaten rednecks so they mix up with nignogs is still liberalism, not fascism, get it?
Be accurate with accusations. What you dislike is progressive social liberalism that is manifesting in more and more authoritarian ways. It's not even remotely fascist.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Nov 19, 2022)

AgendaPoster said:


> More from the series "I have no fucking idea what fascism is"/"anything I dislike is fascism"/"dems are the real racists", huh?
> What's with this low IQ levels of discourse?
> Fascism is ultranationalistic and socially conservative.
> Neoliberalism can be just as authoritarian to achieve its social goals, it does NOT make it fascism, sending the National Guard to threaten rednecks so they mix up with nignogs is still liberalism, not fascism, get it?
> Be accurate with accusations. What you dislike is progressive social liberalism that is manifesting in more and more authoritarian ways. It's not even remotely fascist.


You think this small service should be state owned/think your country should be more independent/conservative = FASCISM ALERT! FASCISM ALERT!!!


----------

